# Network interface keeps going down.

## curmudgeon

I have never seen anything like this before (from /var/log/messages):

```

Dec 28 02:26:34 system kernel: [   40.787903] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:28:29 system kernel: [  155.227154] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:28:31 system kernel: [  156.874940] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:28:50 system kernel: [  176.826134] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:28:52 system kernel: [  178.415863] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:29:53 system kernel: [  239.231118] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:29:54 system kernel: [  240.817478] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:35:47 system kernel: [  575.262658] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:35:49 system kernel: [  576.850085] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:36:01 system kernel: [  589.048524] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:36:03 system kernel: [  590.638621] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:36:04 system kernel: [  591.382022] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:36:05 system kernel: [  593.029051] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:40:07 system kernel: [  835.289444] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:40:09 system kernel: [  836.868532] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:42:03 system kernel: [  950.887748] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:42:05 system kernel: [  952.424584] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:44:12 system kernel: [ 1080.065051] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:44:14 system kernel: [ 1081.689855] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:44:39 system kernel: [ 1106.701076] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:44:40 system kernel: [ 1108.285665] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:45:09 system kernel: [ 1136.869636] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:45:11 system kernel: [ 1138.429487] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:45:12 system kernel: [ 1139.400538] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:45:13 system kernel: [ 1141.007641] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:51:31 system kernel: [ 1518.827552] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:51:33 system kernel: [ 1520.421475] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:53:07 system kernel: [ 1614.364485] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:53:08 system kernel: [ 1615.951538] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:53:52 system kernel: [ 1660.194419] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:53:54 system kernel: [ 1661.824562] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:53:55 system kernel: [ 1662.405442] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:53:56 system kernel: [ 1663.989830] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:56:12 system kernel: [ 1800.317347] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:56:14 system kernel: [ 1801.874516] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:56:33 system kernel: [ 1820.426624] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:56:34 system kernel: [ 1821.973069] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 02:59:44 system kernel: [ 2011.408395] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 02:59:45 system kernel: [ 2012.986149] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 03:00:29 system kernel: [ 2056.642405] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 03:00:30 system kernel: [ 2058.243983] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 03:01:51 system kernel: [ 2139.158688] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 03:01:53 system kernel: [ 2140.774217] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Dec 28 03:03:06 system kernel: [ 2213.564988] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is down 

Dec 28 03:03:07 system kernel: [ 2215.198116] atl1 0000:01:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

```

Any ideas?

----------

## massimo

Did you try another cable/port?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Did you try another cable/port?

 

I haven't. I used a cable and port that has worked fine on another machine for months. I will test those at my next opportunity (probably a couple of days from now).

----------

## Mange

Having the same problem, however my connection stays down until I unplug and plug the cable. Any solutions or ideas to this yet? Problem is not found with another computer connected to same port. 

Linux heart 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

```

Feb 21 17:35:33 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb 21 17:35:33 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.1.3

Feb 21 17:35:33 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb 21 17:35:33 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Feb 21 18:30:24 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Feb 21 18:30:24 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb 21 18:30:24 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.1.3

Feb 21 18:30:24 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb 21 18:30:24 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

Feb 21 19:44:58 heart kernel: atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is down

```

lspci -v -s 02:00.0

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM Motherboard

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

        Memory at fe9c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at fe9a0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: atl1

        Kernel modules: atl1

```

----------

